# Why is Boxed DVD EE Set more valuable than Boxed BD EE Set? (Or should I keep my DVD



## pgt (Dec 21, 2013)

I recently received a Bluray Disk (BD) Extended Ed. (EE) set of the LOTR movies. I already had the boxed set of EE DVDs from years ago. So I figured I'd get rid of those and 'upgrade' to the new BD set I was given.

Well I noticed on a popular retailer's site that the used prices on the boxed EE DVD set was shockingly higher than I ever would have guessed and considerably higher than the BD set I had just received. 

This gave me pause before disposing of my old DVD EE set - why is it worth so much more? Is there a good reason I should keep it instead the newer BD set? Just seems like I'm missing something here...

Thanks


----------

